# So-Cal G2G



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

considering we have had alot of competition get togethers lately, I am throwing out there an idea of meeting at autobachs one weekend and hang like we used to. no trophies. no entry fees  preferably not during ufc  any interest to the socal guys?


----------



## veloze (Jul 2, 2007)

Sounds good to me Jim. We could meet at your pad on Sep. 19, and order the Mayweather vs. Marquez fight. I'll help you pay for the pay per view.


----------



## Ziggy (Nov 29, 2007)

I'll be in Burbank for my son's bday Oct 20th... Prolly the w.e. before... 
If it's kid friendly, and the date works out, I'll try to swing by.


----------



## win1 (Sep 27, 2008)

Sounds good to me have to know when and where to be sure


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

hmmm. interesting thought  we can utilize the parking lot at the corner that is empty after 4 pm


----------



## circa40 (Jan 20, 2008)

Im assuming this is sometime after next weekend's comp?


----------



## AndyInOC (Jul 22, 2008)

Been a long time since i have been able to get out to any gatherings, post up a firm date and i will do my bestest :laugh:


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

yes Vin.. build done? I'll come up with a date shortly  Andy, would love to see you again buddy.


----------



## circa40 (Jan 20, 2008)

BigRed said:


> yes Vin.. build done? I'll come up with a date shortly  Andy, would love to see you again buddy.


almost done  All I have to do are cosmetic panels...then the most pta parts...tuning My problem is that I keep changing my mind on equipment 

Did u do the plexi inserts for your amps yet?


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

not yet Vin....waiting for you to offer to do it for free 

Let me know if you need any help....but I don't work in 100 degree heat


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

Sounds good to me; lets pick a cool day.


----------



## circa40 (Jan 20, 2008)

BigRed said:


> not yet Vin....waiting for you to offer to do it for free
> 
> Let me know if you need any help....but I don't work in 100 degree heat


Sure thing, Free is my middle name! 

Yeah its been scorching out :bigcry:


----------



## rawdawg (Apr 27, 2007)

Something with shade would be nice...


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

rawdawg said:


> Something with shade would be nice...


And a breeze.


----------



## Neel (Mar 4, 2009)

sounds good! I just spent the last few days cutting into my kicks and getting ready to glass , so maybe at least the kick panels will be done in time for this meet. As long as there is a solid date a week or two in advance, I will be able to make it for sure.


----------



## kevin k. (May 5, 2005)

I hope to be able to get back to the meets sometime in October. Anyway, miss you guys and have fun!


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

kevin k. said:


> I hope to be able to get back to the meets sometime in October. Anyway, miss you guys and have fun!


Kevin,

We miss seeing you as well.


----------



## cvjoint (Mar 10, 2006)

Love to join Jim! Pick a date, the weekend of 19th that was thrown on there works perfect for me. I'll be working like a horse to get my 6 month project to finalization before then.


----------



## kevin k. (May 5, 2005)

michaelsil1 said:


> Kevin,
> 
> We miss seeing you as well.


Thanks for the kind words, Michael... I look forward to seeing you, your vehicle and all the other good people.


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

Look forward to seeing you soon Kevin


----------



## kevin k. (May 5, 2005)

BigRed said:


> Look forward to seeing you soon Kevin


It'll be a little while yet, but I'm looking forward to seeing you, too, my friend.


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

Bump


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

ok. so lets narrow this done..

sept. 26th
Oct. 3rd

which dates work best for everyone? I'll take the first 10 votes, and then we can move forward.


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

Oct. 3rd


----------



## fredridge (Jan 17, 2007)

can't do either, sorry


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

the location will be autobachs. it should not be too hot, and most know how to get there, plus there is food, and my truck can fit


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

doesnt seem to be much interest so I'll drop it. maybe a future date


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

BigRed said:


> doesnt seem to be much interest so I'll drop it. maybe a future date


----------



## brianalexander (Aug 2, 2009)

michaelsil1 said:


>


agreed


----------



## cvjoint (Mar 10, 2006)

Wow that sucks


----------



## donpisto (Jul 26, 2006)

Darn, just saw this...i'm up for it depending on the date. I can bring a couple buddies that are interested in doing audio setups so the get a feel for what SQ is.


----------



## emrliquidlife (Jan 19, 2008)

I'd be up for a GTG. In Oct, the only date that won't work for me is Oct 17th.


----------



## agb4but (Jul 9, 2009)

sometime in October sounds good


----------



## Ziggy (Nov 29, 2007)

I'm booked for flight to L.A. on the 16th through that weekend... Maybe not this trip, but if it's convenient -I'd like to get a listen sometime...
I'm pretty booked on this trip -but i come out there some quarterly basis... i'll just crash in on yo ****, k?

Cheers WC, I miss teh bomb ass carne asada burritos!... 
(Pedros Taco -San Clemente, Leno's in the I.E., & Tacos Loco -Laguna Beach)!
I forgot the 24 hour joints in LA:blush:


----------



## AndyInOC (Jul 22, 2008)

Most of Oct is open for me so i should be able to come out and play. Autobacz is still a good location for me but just so you all know the Red Robin that shared a parking lot with them is closed.


----------



## Jayvuu (Dec 11, 2007)

im down for a G2G.


----------

